# amplifier install wiring hookup order??



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm about to replace an amplifier which was professionally installed. 

Which wires do I disconnect, and in what order from the old amplifier.

When I hook up the new amplifier, which is the order of hooking up the new wires (power first? then ground?)

Also, must I disconnect the car battery? same thing there. disconnect ground first? or power first? (or should I just remove the fuse from the power wire?)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've always hooked up the power and ground on the amp first (in no specific order), then the speaker wires after that. Not sure if it really makes a difference though, but make sure you disconnect the battery! There's no need to disconnect the + terminal on the batt, just the neg


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Theres no need to even disconnect the battery. Just when you take off the power wire from the first amp just put electrical tape around it and you have nothing to worry about. And just to be safe do the same thing with the ground. Then when your installing the new amp it doesn't matter which wires you connect first as long as positive, negative, remote, and speaker wires are connected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

Better safe than sorry. When you are working with electrical stuff, disconnect the negative battery terminal. As for the other wires, remove the RCA and speaker wires before messing with the power to avoid any spikes that might damage your stuff.


----------

